# Very Underrated Seiko Skx Diver...Is Mine, Again.



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

*My story with this particular Seiko diver:*

*
*

*
*I gave this watch to my cousin Frank. He's a clutz with anything mechanical. So he's my cousin through marriage, and I wanted to welcome him to the family with a Seiko automatic. I had given almost every male, and a few females in the family, a new Seiko automatic...as I introduce the family to the world of automatics. I gave this beauty to Frank, and he drops it. All was okay. In his care, it fell 5 feet down from off the top shelf of the bookcase, it survived. He was invited to my house for Easter dinner, and I saw that he wears the watch with the crown unscrewed to the 1st postion...he says he likes it that way because he doesn't have to bother with screwing/unscrewing the crown. That INSANE behavior of his, and me witnessing all of it, made me regret the gift so much, that I had to find another one for me, and treasure it more.

*So now, let's look closer at this beauty!:*










*The basics**:*

Seiko 200M Automatic Diver, SKX Series

ISO Rated Diver

Screw in crown

The watch is large! It's 46mm in diameter (w/crown), and 48mm N/S lugs.

It comes in at a whopping 200 grams!

It's 14mm high

Integrated bracelet

Screwed in caseback

Diver's extension

Diver's buckle, signed

Brushed finish, w/12,3,6,9 bezel points high polished

SOLID/contoured & thick bracelet, 1mm beveled/high polished center line design running down the bracelet

HIGH lume, Seiko LumiBrite










*Movement**:*

*
*Basic 7S26A, Malaysia. Yet, they have been making this watch since 2002, Singapore (the one I gave to my cousin).

21 jewels

Bi-directional winding

21,600 BPH

*Crystal**:*

Seiko Hardlex, domed

*Points to make!**: *

*
*I truly believe that somewhere along the line, this watch got lost among the Monster and Knight craze. The watch is, without a doubt, a combination of the features that are found in the Monsters and Knights. This model shares the same type of hands as the Monster. The lume pip is sweet, as well as the elongated second hand. The markers/indexes are chrome-edged, very reminiscent of the Knight. The dial is a true black, and the calendar panels seem more stark against the black dial.










The SOLID build of the watch truly amazes me, as it is so heavy and well built. I just cannot see it ever coming off your wrist...that's without you removing it.










The lume is on par with the Monsters and the Knights, really bright & strong!










*Lastly**:*

This watch has just about everything going for it. It has been discontinued since 2006, and are relatively difficult to locate. I had been searching for one for some time before I came across this one. I'm always impressed by Seiko, and their attention to detail. They certainly did not skimp on this model. As long as I am around, believe me, the Seiko SKXA33 will not ever fade away into relative obscurity!

Angelis


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

I jumped into a 20-bid auction and won this watch, preowned, for an even $100.00 USD!

I cannot begin to tell you of the great condition it is in.

Again, if any of you are looking for the larger Seiko divers, this one is it.

All my best,

Angelis


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Angelis said:


>


You know what? That's alright, that. Trying to tell myself there's watches out there other than divers, but I have to say I reckon I could do with one of those!

Crystal looks slighty domed, or is that just me? And do I spy drilled lugs?

Thank you for the amusing story, and introducing us to the SKXA33. :clapping:

Howie :thumbsup:


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

howie77 said:


> Angelis said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


One just cannot have enough divers! The crystal has a lovely dome to it, and yes, the sides of the case have drill holes for easy removal of the springbars. It's one of Seiko's more obscure divers, and it is a winner in every sense of the word.


----------



## sjb (Dec 20, 2006)

Really nice ,Angelo.I want one.


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

sjb said:


> Really nice ,Angelo.I want one.


Hello Friend:

Believe me, you'd love this watch...and it is probably one of Seiko heaviest and largest.

I'm totally in love with it.









Cheers,

Angelis


----------



## brokenbox (Sep 20, 2010)

"You can never have enough divers"

I concur having bought 3 in the last month!

Very nice watch, looks very heavy/solid.


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

brokenbox said:


> "You can never have enough divers"
> 
> I concur having bought 3 in the last month!
> 
> Very nice watch, looks very heavy/solid.


It's quite heavy, but it's so very well contoured, that the weight is totally well balnced. It's the type of watch whose build quality allows for it stay put on the wrist...very high quality.


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

Angelis said:


> howie77 said:
> 
> 
> > Angelis said:
> ...


I really like the squiggly carved line on the actual case. Very stylish added to something very retro...GREAT SEIKO DESIGN!

Cheers,

Angelis


----------



## thomasaurus (May 31, 2010)

Very nice, you don't see many large watches as comfy and nice to wear as the seikos. I own a monster yet somehow I've never heard of the night! Google will solve that right now 

Plus the bit about the crown genuinely made me shudder!


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

thomasaurus said:


> Very nice, you don't see many large watches as comfy and nice to wear as the seikos. I own a monster yet somehow I've never heard of the night! Google will solve that right now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The most appropriate word that I could use to describe this watch is "*astounding*!"

Cheers,

Angelis


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

There are two reliable sellers now on the Net that sell this beauty. I checked with them, and each has new ones, at full price of $227.00/$229.00 + free ship, both are based in Singapore, and both have very few left in stock.

Chronograph.com

Capitalmall (on e-bay)

Cheers,

Angelis


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

This watch is so pleasing to look at and to feel. If any of you are looking for that quintessential great black automatic diver...it's all in the Seiko SKXA33 200M automatic diver!


----------



## imy! (May 8, 2010)

nice watch, looking to get one very similar.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice looking watch - although I've never been a fan of those hands, and had the ones in my monster swapped out for a something more 'swordlike' from a Seiko 5. You're right though, Seiko do produce some lovely looking watches for not a lot of money.


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

imy! said:


> nice watch, looking to get one very similar.


This IS the watch to own. It's so unique, so true-to-form, and I was very glad to see such high quality construction for a watch less than $230.00 USD.


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

ditch_jockey said:


> Nice looking watch - although I've never been a fan of those hands, and had the ones in my monster swapped out for a something more 'swordlike' from a Seiko 5. You're right though, Seiko do produce some lovely looking watches for not a lot of money.


I love those hands...powerful lume too. Seiko produces some very high quality watches...that's why I love them...value for value...


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

*FYI:*

*
*

*
**There are thwo of these available right now on e-bay. One seller has one pre-owned for $175.00, and the other has a new one for $229.00.*

*
*

*
*

*
*


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

I so love this watch! They are so rare, and so hard to find, but I believe that there is one new one on e-bay (Singapore), and one used one for sale on e-bay as weel.

Cheers.


----------

